# 3 grow boxes, venting and other misc questions.



## funstarfish (Feb 15, 2007)

A bit about the planned grow.

Personal hobby grow, eventually 6 flowering plants tops, perhaps 2 or 3 flowering on the first go round. Grown in Fox farms organic with some of my garden compost and perlite mixed in. will add additional organic nutrients as necessary. may water with weak teas once a week or so.  ending in 7 gal pots.

gonna do a seed mix from a reputable company. I don't know much about strains as i have not been exposed to much more than decent commercial. i figure a cloning system to have mothers available for ones i really like sounds nice. One company had sensei seeds 40sd mix for 55euro... figure that will start me with good genetics and i can decide what i like from there.

Flouros for small "mother" box. either halide or flouros (both?) for the grow box. 400w or ???? 600w hps for the flower room. leaning toward 600

Haven't decided on mom and grow box dims, but flowering box should be about 4x4x7tall. grow will probably be about 4x6x4. and mother maybe 2x2x3tall? That sound about right? I will build them all out of wood frames and panda wrap or film for simplicity unless i come across some prefabed free cabinet i can mod between now and then.

MAJOR QUESTION: how well sealed will that small mother box have to be? Is there any reason it needs to be light tight? can i keep a door cracked to regulate temp and vent or should i add a fan system? this is the box i will build first and get my hands dirty a bit in some organic soil.


Thanks all, more to follow as i make decisions on my grow boxes. then this may even turn into a grow journal.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2007)

*Whats up man. Everything sounds great. Yes you can have some light leaks as long as it's not in the flower room. IMHO i would try and seal all light leaks.   Also that's alot of money for some seed. Take a look at these two companys. We have purchased from both with great results. *

*www.seedboutique.com    Gypsy Nirvana seeds $15 a pack*

*www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for the seed links, much better prices.  I have seen your grows around so i appreciate the feedback.


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 28, 2007)

Can anyone help me find links with pictures of wood framed boxes enclosed in mylar?  To minimize trial and error id love to get some links to grows that have boxes built like this.  If i go with CFLs in the grow box, how much heat should i be expecting?  thanks...

starfish


----------

